# Merry Christmas everyone



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all members and have a happy new year.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Igualmente!

The economic crisis in Spain is still running deep, these poor guys can only afford one guitar between them.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Merry christmas to you all, and thanks for all the helpful responses. 

I hope to be in Spain by this time next year, and nicely settled.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

I only joined this forum 20 minutes ago, but I would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Alvarro said:


> I only joined this forum 20 minutes ago, but I would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


Welcome to the forum!

Mat you have a wonderful christmas and New Year!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Nadolig Llawen a blwyddyn Newydd Dda to you all


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Igualmente!
> 
> The economic crisis in Spain is still running deep, these poor guys can only afford one guitar between them.
> 
> Feliz Navidad - Walk Off The Earth (From WOTE's Christmas Movie) - YouTube


Merry Christmas and thanks for posting my favorite Christmas song and introducing me to a group I never heard of.

I found this one!


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas one and all!:xmastree:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy Xmas folks and a genuine thanks to all the great ( and very patient) members who have helped me with advice, info, tips and suggestions.

Sometimes it's not realised how much a wee bit of info or quick answer to a query can be such a massive help

Thanks again-and in anticipation of more help in 2017


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:xmascandle:Have a great time everyone

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I found this online years ago - only the last word on each line was is Spanish, but I've added to it bit by bit over the years.

It's harder to read than you think! 

Appropriate for today  

‘Twas la noche before Christmas and por toda la casa,
Not a creature was stirring ¡Caramba! ¿Qué pasa?
Los niños were durmiendo en sus camas,
Some in long bragas, some in pijamas,
Habían colgado the stockings with mucho cuidado
Esperando que Santa would feel obligado
A traer all children, both buenos y malos,
Una bolsa of dulces and other regalos.

Out on la terraza there arose such a grito
Que salté to my feet like a cabrito asustado.
Corrí a la ventana and looked out afuera,
And quien in the mundo do you think that it era?
Saint Nick in a trineo and a big sombrero rojo
Came corriendo like a crazy bombero.
And tirando el trineo instead of venados
Were ocho burros pequeños approaching volados.


Miré as they came and this quaint little hombre
Was gritando y silbando and calling by nombre:
“Ay Pancho, ay Pepe, ay Cuco, ay Beto,
Ay Chato, ay Chopo, Macuco, y Nieto!”
Then standing a pie with his manos on his pecho
Voló to the top of our very own techo.
With his round little panza like a bowl of jalea,
Luchó to squeeze down nuestra chimenea vieja


Then huffing and puffing por fin in nuestra sala,
With ceniza all over his red suit de gala,
LLenó los calcetines with regalos maravillosos -
Que ningunos of the niños had been very malos.
Then riendo tanto, seeming very contento,
He turned like a flash and was gone like the viento.
And I heard him exclaim, and this is verdad,
“Merry Christmas to All, and Feliz Navidad!​


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!

:santa::xmassnow::tree::wreath:


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone and I hope you all have a wonderful New Year. 
Moyra


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I found this online years ago - only the last word on each line was is Spanish, but I've added to it bit by bit over the years.
> 
> It's harder to read than you think!
> 
> ...


This made me giggle because that's how my mum and I talk all the time! We start a sentence in one language and finish in the other.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone.

:tree: :santa: :xmasunwrap: :wreath:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Merry Xmas and may the New Year give you what you need, keep you safe and living in peace


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Feliz Navidad ,My Christmas this year has been different and so enjoyable , I was on Christmas Market stall in our village for our local protectora , I had a lovely Spanish breakfast , I left some surprise sweets on the terrace of my Spanish neighbours house for when they arrive later with thier Grandchildren and this evening I am about to enjoy some tapas and some rather nice wine we bought on a visit to the Bodega with Spanish friends yesterday. So much better than queuing up in Sainsburys for the last loaf and pint of milk, have a lovely Christmas one and all ;-)


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Our first Christmas spent in our wee place in Frigiliana. Love it! Thanks to all for all your help and support. What a great forum xxx


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Best wishes to all arty:arty:


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

A Very Merry Christmas to you All. Wishing you everything that you wish for yourselves in the New Year 🔔🥂🍻🌞⛄🎂🌲🌺


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy Holidays to all! Grateful for having found this forum and excited to spend NEXT Christmas in Spain


----------

